# Adding spray rails



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone know where to buy nice ones for under the rub rail mounting like the mavericks? My boat doesn't really need it, but there has been a few times where I could see them helping. Are they hard to install?

thanks in advance


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cap,
There was a guy on here who made them from pic board. Appears they worked good and looked really good. I just forget who it was.


----------

